# Car insurance for new residents?



## jen45 (Jan 17, 2010)

Hello all. just a quick question......... do you know of any insurance companies that don't penalize you or give outrageous quotes just because your new to the UK, even though my husband has been driving since 1982 in Canada, and we have been back in the UK since 2007 he switched his license to full uk in 2007 but all the insurance companies seem to be the same, they only recognize him as having a license for 3 years and this obviously reflects on his insurance cost..... so is there a company that might be different or do they all do the same and only recognize the years licensed in the uk...... thanks and kind regards.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

jen45 said:


> Hello all. just a quick question......... do you know of any insurance companies that don't penalize you or give outrageous quotes just because your new to the UK, even though my husband has been driving since 1982 in Canada, and we have been back in the UK since 2007 he switched his license to full uk in 2007 but all the insurance companies seem to be the same, they only recognize him as having a license for 3 years and this obviously reflects on his insurance cost..... so is there a company that might be different or do they all do the same and only recognize the years licensed in the uk...... thanks and kind regards.


I've heard that both Direct Line and Aviva (formerly Norwich Union) can be sympathetic to drivers with foreign driving record, but you must phone their quote line, not their online quote engine.


----------



## jen45 (Jan 17, 2010)

Joppa said:


> I've heard that both Direct Line and Aviva (formerly Norwich Union) can be sympathetic to drivers with foreign driving record, but you must phone their quote line, not their online quote engine.


 Thanks..... I will look into that


----------

